# Cooking time for a Fattie



## tracey in texas (Aug 3, 2008)

Good morning Fatties gods,
Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m going to try my first fattie today. Could someone post cooking times?

Thanks,
Tracey


----------



## cbucher (Aug 3, 2008)

Usually around 3 hours, but mainly shooting for 165 internal to make sure all is cooked through.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 3, 2008)

Around 165 to 170 internal temp. You should head over to Roll call and introduce yourself. What type of smoker, your experience etc.
  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tracey in texas (Aug 3, 2008)

I did Thanks for the info.




Tracey


----------



## ncdodave (Aug 4, 2008)

It has taken me 2 1/2 hours for the 1 1/2 lb fattys I have made and smoked at 250 to get it up to 165 internal


----------



## ck311 (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah I've found that any where from 2 to 4 hrs for a fatty. Internal temp is more important than a time frame.


----------

